# Construction tolerance allowed on under Lav pipe wrap?



## ADAguy (Nov 2, 2016)

Must pipe wrap completely cover exposed "P" drain beneath the sink? Can it be held back (see photo)


----------



## mark handler (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes the pipe wrap must completely cover exposed "P" drain pipe.
any portion can cause burns to legs of chair users and any abrasive areas can cause cuts or abrasions to legs.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 3, 2016)

Burns can only occur if contact is maintained for a period exceeding 3 minutes @ + 130 degrees. Cpc requires metered delivery for 25 seconds at no more than 120 degrees. If only 3/4" is exposed why is that not. OK? Also the connection to drain is clear of the minimum clearance reqd.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 3, 2016)

Shall be covered.


----------



## steveray (Nov 3, 2016)

606.6 Exposed Pipes and Surfaces. Water supply and
drainpipes under lavatories and sinks shall be insulated
or otherwise configured to protect against contact.
There shall be no sharp or abrasive surfaces under lavatories
and sinks.

I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to accept it, but it could be acceptable....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 3, 2016)

I never believed it was a burn issue to people as much as the sharp or abrasive surfaces. The elderly have thin skin

 Fragile or thin skin that tears easily is a common problem in older adults. Aging, sun exposure and genetics all play a role in thinning skin. Certain medications, such as long–term use of oral or topical corticosteroids, also can weaken skin and the blood vessels in the skin.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/healthy-aging/expert-answers/thin-skin/faq-20057753


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 3, 2016)

Steve as I then see it, around vertices drain a as shown could not be assumed to have exposed edges and as much as 1-2" could be exposed .


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 3, 2016)

Old people need to wear pants.


----------



## steveray (Nov 3, 2016)

It is a call for each individual inspector to make.....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 3, 2016)

steveray said:


> , but it could be acceptable....


Could be a lawsuit.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 3, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Old people need to wear pants.



Rick, How bout a kilt, will that work for you!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2016)

mark handler said:


> Could be a lawsuit.



Yes....Yes it could.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 4, 2016)

Interesting that the code used to say "insulate hot and waste pipes", indicating it was a temperature issue.
Now, 606.5 says "water supply and drainpipes under lavatories and sinks shall be insulated...".  It makes no distinction whether the water supply is hot or not.  And it also mentions "no sharp or abrasive surfaces under lavatories or sinks".

And yet, there is no similar requirement (to insulate and avoid sharpness) for drinking fountains, which may also have exposed water supply and waste.   A code oversight, perhaps?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you for pointing out that nuisance, is it the same for both cbsc n ada?


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2016)

Yikes said:


> Interesting that the code used to say "insulate hot and waste pipes", indicating it was a temperature issue.
> Now, 606.5 says "water supply and drainpipes under lavatories and sinks shall be insulated...".  It makes no distinction whether the water supply is hot or not.  And it also mentions "no sharp or abrasive surfaces under lavatories or sinks".
> 
> And yet, there is no similar requirement (to insulate and avoid sharpness) for drinking fountains, which may also have exposed water supply and waste.   A code oversight, perhaps?




2021 ANSI will pick that up....


----------



## mark handler (Nov 4, 2016)

Yikes said:


> Interesting that the code used to say "insulate hot and waste pipes", indicating it was a temperature issue.
> Now, 606.5 says "water supply and drainpipes under lavatories and sinks shall be insulated...".  It makes no distinction whether the water supply is hot or not.  And it also mentions "no sharp or abrasive surfaces under lavatories or sinks".
> 
> And yet, there is no similar requirement (to insulate and avoid sharpness) for drinking fountains, which may also have exposed water supply and waste.   A code oversight, perhaps?


That's because of sharp and abrasive valves/joints, not just hot water.


----------

